# Roamio Pro MBT?



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

I have my Pro inside a cabinet with a closed door in my entertainment unit. The back of the cabinet has a decent size cutout to route cables though. The MBT was 48C. I added a fan inside the cabinet and now the MBT never goes above 45C. What are others seeing for your Pro (or Plus) MBT?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

42 on an open, unobstructed TV stand shelf. 40's are pretty normal.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

43 with a Plus sitting on top of an entertainment center (not enclosed at all).


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks guys.

Appreciate if others would post their MBT (Mother Board Temperature). To find it, go to Tivo Central->Settings & Messages->Account & System Info->System Information. Press the Channel Down key two times until you see MBT. 

My MBT is currently 44 C.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Plus in open cabinet. 42C

-Kevin


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Basic in an open cabinet : 46


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Roamio Pro, alone on a tv stand shelf 39.... 
room is slightly cool right now, its often low 40's.


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

Pro, in tv stand. 44


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

My Roamio Plus shows 43 Celsius in a cabinet with the back off; ambient temperature is 78.5 Fahrenheit (25.8 Celsius).

An S3 in the same cabinet shows 48 Celsius. This one will be 9 years old in December.


----------



## KimHedrick (Oct 12, 2014)

Roamio Plus on an open shelf with a tuning adapter sitting on top, 39 degrees.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Roamio Pro 38 C.

It's sitting out in the open with lots of space above. The room is pretty cool today. 67/68 F. 

(I know I didn't need to put the "F" there for Fahrenheit, but the thought of omitting it seemed amusing since the first number was Celsius. Mixing measurements and not documenting each is a no no. 67 Celsius is a cool room!  ) 

ETA: It also wasn't recording anything at the time, but 1 mini was connected.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

51 in a cabinet with no vents. I'm looking into fixing this problem.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

In a 72F room, my basic Roamio is 39C to 40C. A basic Premiere next to it is 36C.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

77F AC setting here in FL and my plus (open cabinet) runs 41-43c and the basic in another room runs 43-44c. Even after streaming for an hour from the plus the MBT temp keeps about 43c. The stream temp will get into the high 50's.


----------

